# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to wireless network



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm trying to connect to the wireless network on my ISP-provided ADSL modem from a PowerBook G4 running Mac OS X 10.4.3, Japanese version. The wireless network is WPA protected, and I've been connecting to it with my Windows PC for more than a year with no problem. But when I tried to connect to it with the mac, I get a "AirMac encountered problem connecting to the "XXXX" network" message (or something along that line, since the message is actually in Japanese). This message pops up quickly after I enter the WPA key and click "OK" to connect. There is no additional error message that I could find. Could anyone tell me how to troubleshoot this problem?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless network*

Is the router also doing any other filtering, like MAC address (MAC is not the same as Mac. It's a term for the hardware ID of the network adaptor being used) filtering. Also, is the Windows PC connected when you try to connect. They may have it set up to only allow one connection, so if another is already connected, then it won't let anymore on.


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless network*

Yes I've checked those things. As far as I can tell there's no MAC filtering feature on the modem. There's an item called "wireless peripherals" where I can see a list of connected MACs, but there's no blocking function. I've reset the list some time before I tried connecting the Mac; the list is empty now. Also I'm not trying to connect both the PC and the Mac at the same time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Um, this is marked as solved, did you figure it out? And if so, how?


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I solved it, I think, by getting really annoyed and randomly pressed the buttons mysteriously marked 1 and 2 on the back of the modem... well it helped.


----------

